# Frank just had a bath!



## franksmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

Frank just had his first bath in a while because he couldn't bathe while his stitches were in from nuetering surgery. He needed it! I just adore his wet look!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

haha he looks so cute all wet.


----------



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

he's so cute!


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Funny picture!  I love them when they're wet.


----------

